

NYTimes's New Look - mattee
http://www.nytimes.com/marketing/prototype/

======
pacomerh
I like the site that showcases the new design better

------
rquantz
Since I got into web dev, I feel like nytimes.com has been a poster child for
how not to design a website. It will be interesting to see what they've come
up with when they start from scratch.

~~~
snogglethorpe
Hmmm? The NYT has always had very nice web design—attractive, functional,
fast, and "appropriate": it feels like a newspaper.

It may not follow all the various web fads the moment they pop up, but that
seems quite appropriate for a site that needs to maintain a certain tone and
consistency.

